
Show HN: MyIP.rest – A simple rest interface for IP lookup - pul
https://myip.rest/
======
sega01
Also: [https://canhazip.com/](https://canhazip.com/)

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
For me:

[https://canhazip.com/](https://canhazip.com/) returns:
2601:645:8104:b920:905c:9243:77f4:d57

[https://myip.rest/](https://myip.rest/) returns: { "ip": "24.7.88.203",
"about": "[https://myip.rest/about/"](https://myip.rest/about/") }

Why the difference?

